# Sticky  How to Identify a Scam



## Tagrenine

I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.

The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.










*They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*

This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.


















Looks familiar right?










Here's another!










And another!










Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.

Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:










That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.

Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.










*Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.










Here is another example.










This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".

This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.

I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.

If anybody else wants to add, feel free.

Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
Family Golden Retriever Puppies
Harmony Retriever Puppies
Goldie Breeders
Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)
Great Golden Retriever Pets (added Aug 17, 2021)
Grace House Golden Retriever Puppies (added Aug 17, 2021)
Good Home Retrievers (added Sep 3, 2021)
Golden and Labrador Retriever puppies for sale (added Sep 3, 2021)
Harbs Golden Retrievers (added Sep 25, 2021)
Arel Goldens (added Jan 2, 2022)
Michael French Golden Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2022)
Pryor Golden Retriever Puppies (added Mar 18, 2022)
Friendly Golden Retrievers (added Jun 23, 2022)
Jaydens Golden Retrievers Home (added Jun 23, 2022)
Ella Golden Retriever Pups (added Jun 23, 2022)


----------



## wendychen

Thank you so much for creating this! It will definitely help out a lot of people! It sucks that there are so many scams out there


----------



## Coastal Pup

This is great! I think it would be great as a sticky, especially since you (we) will be adding to it as more are found.
I remember when I started looking for a puppy almost a year ago- I started on Google so of course I found many scam sites. Just flipping through a few of their sites, I could tell something was off, but I didn’t know enough to pinpoint what exactly it was. After finding the Forum, however, and reading post after post of “is this legit” I went back to one of the scam sites and it’s just....so laughable. Every single red flag you pointed out is on there. Of course with a puppy if it’s too good to be true it’s usually a scam but they do seem to be getting more savvy with their sites -at a first glance they do appear to have a lot of good information- I can see why someone could be easily taken advantage of if they don’t know any better, or don’t care to do a little bit more research.


----------



## ArkansasGold

There is also a “Vintage Goldens” that stole both the kennel name and the photos on the website. One of the puppy photos is actually Tucker Budzyn of Instagram fame.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is an older thread, it contains some good information. 
Posting it as a reference-









A word about breeder websites


With the many new Forum Members coming in and asking for help in finding breeders, I thought I'd post this information. I hope that it is helpful. Breeder Websites There are an uncountable number of breeder websites on the internet. If looking for a puppy and utilizing internet websites, there...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Tagrenine

ArkansasGold said:


> There is also a “Vintage Goldens” that stole both the kennel name and the photos on the website. One of the puppy photos is actually Tucker Budzyn of Instagram fame.


I added Vintage 😁 , though it looks like as of today their website has been taken down


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

FYI-The Mod Team reviewed this thread and the stickies in the Choosing a Breeder and puppy section. 

The Team decided to update the Stickies in this section, this thread is now a Stickie.


----------



## AlexanDOG

Thank you so much for creating this!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption, on FB... cannot copy the posts here, it is too filthy nasty obscene.. but it is a scammer.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Another one- Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (BOGO puppies) and the FB page is Golden Retriever Puppies for Sale in North Carolina.


----------



## dianamilan

Then Nats Goldens must also be one...I was considering purchasing a puppy from them before I found this forum!


----------



## Morganhaven

Tagrenine said:


> I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.
> 
> The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.
> 
> View attachment 880577
> 
> 
> *They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*
> 
> This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.
> 
> View attachment 880578
> 
> View attachment 880579
> 
> 
> Looks familiar right?
> 
> View attachment 880580
> 
> 
> Here's another!
> 
> View attachment 880581
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> View attachment 880582
> 
> 
> Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.
> 
> Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:
> 
> View attachment 880583
> 
> 
> That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.
> 
> Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 880584
> 
> 
> *Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.
> 
> View attachment 880585
> 
> 
> Here is another example.
> 
> View attachment 880586
> 
> 
> This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".
> 
> This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.
> 
> I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.
> 
> If anybody else wants to add, feel free.
> 
> Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
> Family Golden Retriever Puppies
> Harmony Retriever Puppies
> Goldie Breeders
> Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
> Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
> Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)


I've been trying to figure out if this site is a scam, anyone have any input?

2021 Goldenretriever


----------



## Prism Goldens

it screams scam
Puppies haven't been that cheap in 20+ years and the floor coverings are all different. Imagine putting all those in one house? Stolen photos ....ROT = if it seems too good it is.

It only takes reading a few to find the giveaway- because these people are liars who know nothing about dogs. Here is the giveaway it's fake on this one - one page she says all puppies are underfoot in her home then this (and of course the fact they stole this verbiage from a pomsky breeder):

With over 20 years of experience our kennels are kept immaculately clean and are staffed by dedicated trained full time kennel techs. Each and every Pomsky and their puppies are given the best individual love and attention. All of our puppies come fully vaccinated and with a full nose to tail warranty.


----------



## Tagrenine

Prism Goldens said:


> it screams scam
> Puppies haven't been that cheap in 20+ years and the floor coverings are all different. Imagine putting all those in one house? Stolen photos ....ROT = if it seems too good it is.


“Has a nice nose rope” somebody copy and pasted a Bulldog ad


----------



## Tagrenine

Morganhaven said:


> I've been trying to figure out if this site is a scam, anyone have any input?
> 
> 2021 Goldenretriever


I will add this to the list  it is a scam


----------



## Amo2183

Tagrenine said:


> I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.
> 
> The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.
> 
> View attachment 880577
> 
> 
> *They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*
> 
> This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.
> 
> View attachment 880578
> 
> View attachment 880579
> 
> 
> Looks familiar right?
> 
> View attachment 880580
> 
> 
> Here's another!
> 
> View attachment 880581
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> View attachment 880582
> 
> 
> Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.
> 
> Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:
> 
> View attachment 880583
> 
> 
> That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.
> 
> Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 880584
> 
> 
> *Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.
> 
> View attachment 880585
> 
> 
> Here is another example.
> 
> View attachment 880586
> 
> 
> This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".
> 
> This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.
> 
> I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.
> 
> If anybody else wants to add, feel free.
> 
> Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
> Family Golden Retriever Puppies
> Harmony Retriever Puppies
> Goldie Breeders
> Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
> Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
> Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)





Tagrenine said:


> I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.
> 
> The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.
> 
> View attachment 880577
> 
> 
> *They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*
> 
> This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.
> 
> View attachment 880578
> 
> View attachment 880579
> 
> 
> Looks familiar right?
> 
> View attachment 880580
> 
> 
> Here's another!
> 
> View attachment 880581
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> View attachment 880582
> 
> 
> Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.
> 
> Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:
> 
> View attachment 880583
> 
> 
> That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.
> 
> Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 880584
> 
> 
> *Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.
> 
> View attachment 880585
> 
> 
> Here is another example.
> 
> View attachment 880586
> 
> 
> This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".
> 
> This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.
> 
> I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.
> 
> If anybody else wants to add, feel free.
> 
> Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
> Family Golden Retriever Puppies
> Harmony Retriever Puppies
> Goldie Breeders
> Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
> Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
> Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)


I wanted to ask, is there any way you could tell me if either of these 2 sites are legit? I have been talking to both back and forth and I really want to purchase from one but not until I am sure. Great Golden Retriever Pets
Or this one-Grace House Golden Retriever Puppies

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Both are scam sites. Don't even consider a puppy whose breeder doesn't post sire and dam info, whose puppies do not look alike, are on three diff kinds of grass (no yard has three grasses growing) three diff floor types, etc- and in real life, there are zero $800 puppies out there, much less 'on sale and includes shipping'...
talking to someone- ask them for sire and dam registered names. They won't be able to supply them, or will claim some name that isn't real.


----------



## Amo2183

Thank you so much! I am grateful to have found your site and information. When I had mentioned about them possibly being scams, neither had responded anymore after responding right away after each email. Sadly I had already fell in love with a pup from each place after so long of talking. So sad and depressing. These scammers are becoming too much anymore.


----------



## Prism Goldens

It would be all the stars aligning for even one puppy to be available at this moment, the normal procedure is to shop breeders- find one you are simpatico with who does things the right way and just wait.No good breeders 'include shipping anywhere in the world' and no good breeder sells puppies to everyone who asks for one.


----------



## ArkansasGold

Amo2183 said:


> Thank you so much! I am grateful to have found your site and information. When I had mentioned about them possibly being scams, neither had responded anymore after responding right away after each email. Sadly I had already fell in love with a pup from each place after so long of talking. So sad and depressing. These scammers are becoming too much anymore.


If you are looking for an ethical breeder, this might help: How To Recognize Ethical Breeders – Reputable Breeders, Part 1


----------



## Amo2183

Thank you. It will definitely help!


----------



## SRW

If the word English, cream, white or European in the breeders kennel name, there is about a 99% chance of a scam.


----------



## Cmva08

Hello team! Can anyone in the know look at this site and tell me if it’s a scam? 
Good Home Retrievers


----------



## ArkansasGold

Looks like a scam to me. Normal breeders - even unethical ones - typically don’t have an “add to cart” button.


----------



## Tagrenine

Cmva08 said:


> Hello team! Can anyone in the know look at this site and tell me if it’s a scam?
> Good Home Retrievers











Absolutely a scam. This intro doesn’t make any sense. “We always take care of the health, conformation and temperament of all our cats.”


----------



## AJames97

Tagrenine said:


> I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.
> 
> The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.
> 
> View attachment 880577
> 
> 
> *They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*
> 
> This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.
> 
> View attachment 880578
> 
> View attachment 880579
> 
> 
> Looks familiar right?
> 
> View attachment 880580
> 
> 
> Here's another!
> 
> View attachment 880581
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> View attachment 880582
> 
> 
> Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.
> 
> Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:
> 
> View attachment 880583
> 
> 
> That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.
> 
> Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 880584
> 
> 
> *Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.
> 
> View attachment 880585
> 
> 
> Here is another example.
> 
> View attachment 880586
> 
> 
> This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".
> 
> This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.
> 
> I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.
> 
> If anybody else wants to add, feel free.
> 
> Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
> Family Golden Retriever Puppies
> Harmony Retriever Puppies
> Goldie Breeders
> Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
> Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
> Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)
> Great Golden Retriever Pets (added Aug 17, 2021)
> Grace House Golden Retriever Puppies (added Aug 17, 2021)





Tagrenine said:


> I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.
> 
> The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.
> 
> View attachment 880577
> 
> 
> *They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*
> 
> This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.
> 
> View attachment 880578
> 
> View attachment 880579
> 
> 
> Looks familiar right?
> 
> View attachment 880580
> 
> 
> Here's another!
> 
> View attachment 880581
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> View attachment 880582
> 
> 
> Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.
> 
> Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:
> 
> View attachment 880583
> 
> 
> That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.
> 
> Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 880584
> 
> 
> *Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.
> 
> View attachment 880585
> 
> 
> Here is another example.
> 
> View attachment 880586
> 
> 
> This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".
> 
> This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.
> 
> I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.
> 
> If anybody else wants to add, feel free.
> 
> Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
> Family Golden Retriever Puppies
> Harmony Retriever Puppies
> Goldie Breeders
> Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
> Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
> Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)
> Great Golden Retriever Pets (added Aug 17, 2021)
> Grace House Golden Retriever Puppies (added Aug 17, 2021)


I need your helping eye in finding out if this company is scamming us. Supposedly we are supposed to meet tomorrow at 5 pm to pick up a puppy for my step daughter. Anyhow I had full confidence in them till I spoke on the phone with them. I realized they are located in Indio CA but their number is Missouri, but they did kind of reassure me they were legit by giving me an address and recognizing that they were speaking to me not just another caller. Anyways please look into this for me I would appreciate it. "Golden and Labrador Retriever Puppies for sale"


----------



## Tagrenine

This is fraud and another scam. I’m sorry that this happened to your family. Typically when they have an address, you drive to an empty house. I hope you’re able to get your money back.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Harbs Golden Retrievers is a scam site.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just reminder to anyone making a Post in this thread regarding a Scam Breeder, if the Breeder has available pups for sale listed on their site, the direct Website Link can not be posted per Rule #4, _*only the name of the Breeder will comply with Rule #4.*_


GRF Board Rules & Registration Agreement | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com) 


* No Member or breeders will post for any kind of breeding, stud services, discussions of proposed puppy/dog availability or sales*


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

Why is having “English Cream” in the name indicative of a scam? I’m learning, please be patient with me. One breeder I found claims to do health scans and be a responsible breeder but they do use that term.


----------



## SRW

MomLovesFurryFamily said:


> Why is having “English Cream” in the name indicative of a scam?


It is a marketing scheme aimed at people that say they want a Golden retriever but really want a white puppy.
Placing a high priority on a specific color when breeding is bad enough, a nonstandard color much worse.



MomLovesFurryFamily said:


> claims to do health scans and be a responsible breeder


All grifters claim to be honest.
There are no responsible "English Cream" breeders.


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

SRW said:


> It is a marketing scheme aimed at people that say they want a Golden retriever but really want a white puppy.
> Placing a high priority on a specific color when breeding is bad enough, a nonstandard color much worse.
> 
> 
> All grifters claim to be honest.
> There are no responsible "English Cream" breeders.


Thank you. I was looking at a breeder called Heartlands English Cream Golden Retrievers in Indiana and they seem to care a lot about the health but again I’m not as savvy as most of you. Is there ever an exception? So many breeders seem to use that term. This is a learning curve, I’m reading everything I can. Thank you again.


----------



## SRW

MomLovesFurryFamily said:


> they seem to care a lot about the health


I looked up the web site. They like to use this phrase.
_"As with all of our Goldens she is genetically tested and OFA cleared" _
If it were true there would be links posted to prove it. 
This is a puppy mill.


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

SRW said:


> I looked up the web site. They like to use this phrase.
> _"As with all of our Goldens she is genetically tested and OFA cleared" _
> If it were true there would be links posted to prove it.
> This is a puppy mill.


Oh my goodness, that made my heart jump! Thank you for educating me. I would be devastated to support a puppy mill.


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

Would anyone be able to help me determine if this site is a scam or puppy mill? They are on Good Dog with a different name but the website is English Golden Retriever Breeder | Springhouse Farms | Bakersfield and they look legitimate to me but I still don’t have the knack you all have for figuring these things out. Thank you! ❤


----------



## Oceanside

MomLovesFurryFamily said:


> Would anyone be able to help me determine if this site is a scam or puppy mill? They are on Good Dog with a different name but the website is English Golden Retriever Breeder | Springhouse Farms | Bakersfield and they look legitimate to me but I still don’t have the knack you all have for figuring these things out. Thank you! ❤


Maybe not quite a scam or a puppy mill, but not a good breeder. No mention of clearances (don’t have time to dig deep), no sign of them competing in any venue, etc. They even put the respective horoscope signs next to each of their dogs’ birth dates


----------



## SRW

MomLovesFurryFamily said:


> Would anyone be able to help me determine if this site is a scam or puppy mill? They are on Good Dog with a different name but the website is English Golden Retriever Breeder | Springhouse Farms | Bakersfield and they look legitimate to me but I still don’t have the knack you all have for figuring these things out. Thank you! ❤


“English Golden Retriever Breeder”
Means unethical breeder 99.99999% of the time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

SRW said:


> “English Golden Retriever Breeder”
> Means unethical breeder 99.99999% of the time.


That may be true most of the time, but DanaRuns put together a list of Ethical EC Breeders, you shouldn't lump all of them into the same category.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Emma Jean- doesn't have full clearances. How do we know this? I dk what her reg name is, but since parentage is given on site, I can see none of those offspring have full clearances. Sire lacks proper heart clearance, dam lacks any OFA page at all. Here's their dog Knightly- https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp...w.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=2309354 will show you his moderate hips. Yeah. Who'd even consider using this dog?
And that's all the deep I have time for, however, it's enough for me to avoid this breeder.


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

Prism Goldens said:


> Emma Jean- doesn't have full clearances. How do we know this? I dk what her reg name is, but since parentage is given on site, I can see none of those offspring have full clearances. Sire lacks proper heart clearance, dam lacks any OFA page at all. Here's their dog Knightly- https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp...w.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=2309354 will show you his moderate hips. Yeah. Who'd even consider using this dog?
> And that's all the deep I have time for, however, it's enough for me to avoid this breeder.


THANK YOU! I’m grateful to all of you who are replying and helping.


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That may be true most of the time, but DanaRuns put together a list of Ethical EC Breeders, you shouldn't lump all of them into the same category.


Ok, thank you, I’ll keep reading and searching! So much helpful info here. It’s a lot to learn but worth it!


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

SRW said:


> “English Golden Retriever Breeder”
> Means unethical breeder 99.99999% of the time.


That definitely wipes out a lot that I see advertised! Thank you for the insights!


----------



## cwag

Here's the thread Carolina Mom regferenced








Ethical "English Creme" breeders


In the last 24 hours I've been contacted by four different people looking for English Creme/European/white/light Goldens. I referred them to a couple friends who breed light dogs. But I'd like to create a list of ethical breeders all over the country who breed light dogs, or European dogs. You...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com




the Arizona breeder mentioned is Anasazi Goldens


----------



## SRW

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That may be true most of the time, but DanaRuns put together a list of Ethical EC Breeders, you shouldn't lump all of them into the same category.


That's why I didn't say 100%, which would just be my opinion.


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

Another I guess I need to cross off, “Trusted Valley Retrievers” as they state “*For 20 years we have owned and raised Labrador Retrievers. In the last few years, we have fallen equally in love with English Cream Golden Retrievers.” And they sell on the Good Dog site, too. *


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

Oops I apologize for that large text, I am not sure why it did that. I’m sorry, all.


----------



## Tagrenine

MomLovesFurryFamily said:


> Oops I apologize for that large text, I am not sure why it did that. I’m sorry, all.


If getting a healthy, well-bred dog is important to you, I encourage you to read the resources on this website and understand the basics of health testing and navigating the pedigree and testing websites. How To Recognize Ethical Breeders – Reputable Breeders, Part 1 <- this blog will help break it down and has some great resources for not only recognizing good breeders, but contacting them as well.


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

Tagrenine said:


> If getting a healthy, well-bred dog is important to you, I encourage you to read the resources on this website and understand the basics of health testing and navigating the pedigree and testing websites. How To Recognize Ethical Breeders – Reputable Breeders, Part 1 <- this blog will help break it down and has some great resources for not only recognizing good breeders, but contacting them as well.


Thank you so very much! I’m learning, thank you all for your kindness and patience. Some sites list what looks like all sorts of health clearances and it gets foggy to navigate through. 🙏🏻 I bet to those of you are are seasoned with this, inquiries like mine get annoying! I really am grateful for the help and the resources.


----------



## pawsnpaca

@MomLovesFurryFamily we’re always happy to help newbies, especially those who are conscientious enough to ask questions and take our advice! However, I suggest you start a new thread with your next inquiry. That way we can keep all our responses to you in one thread (and you can ask as many questions as you want), but we can keep this thread for documenting known scam sites. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SRW

Tagrenine said:


> If getting a healthy, well-bred dog is important to you, I encourage you to read the resources on this website and understand the basics of health testing and navigating the pedigree and testing websites. How To Recognize Ethical Breeders – Reputable Breeders, Part 1 <- this blog will help break it down and has some great resources for not only recognizing good breeders, but contacting them as well.


Mostly a good article.

_Ethical Breeders_

_Health Testing Only_
_Health Testing and Purpose_
I'm not sure how the first qualifies as ethical. This is how breeds are diminished. Even cattle and hogs are bred with a purpose in mind.


_Letting buyers pick their own puppy_
This is under "Red Flags". I disagree completely. It is almost unheard of in the field trial and hunting realm to not allow people to pick their own pup. I think most would just pass on the litter and look elsewhere, I would. 


_Selling pet puppies on limited registration_
_Breeder provides support for the life of the dog and beyond_
These are both under "Green Flags". The most sought after field trial retriever pups are out of sires and dams that win the most trials, not simply the ones the breeders keep. This is a large part of the reason that so few Golden's are competitive in field trials. 
Few serious field trial people will buy on limited registration. Too much time and money goes into the training of a field trial dog.
Ethical breeders are certainly interested in the pups they produce. I have no idea what this means "support for the life of the dog and beyond"?


----------



## Tagrenine

SRW said:


> Mostly a good article.
> 
> _Ethical Breeders_
> 
> _Health Testing Only_
> _Health Testing and Purpose_
> I'm not sure how the first qualifies as ethical. This is how breeds are diminished. Even cattle and hogs are bred with a purpose in mind.
> 
> 
> _Letting buyers pick their own puppy_
> This is under "Red Flags". I disagree completely. It is almost unheard of in the field trial and hunting realm to not allow people to pick their own pup. I think most would just pass on the litter and look elsewhere, I would.
> 
> 
> _Selling pet puppies on limited registration_
> _Breeder provides support for the life of the dog and beyond_
> These are both under "Green Flags". The most sought after field trial retriever pups are out of sires and dams that win the most trials, not simply the ones the breeders keep. This is a large part of the reason that so few Golden's are competitive in field trials.
> Few serious field trial people will buy on limited registration. Too much time and money goes into the training of a field trial dog.
> Ethical breeders are certainly interested in the pups they produce. I have no idea what this means "support for the life of the dog and beyond"?


I think this is a great article for those interested in your average per Golden. Perhaps you could write an article about what to look for and not look for in the field world? They’re very different and the average pet person isn’t usually looking for a field dog.
On the other hand, I see Facebook posts advertising field litters with puppies restricted to working homes and still being sold on limited. It’s a shame.


----------



## SRW

Tagrenine said:


> Perhaps you could write an article about what to look for and not look for in the field world?


If I were to write an honest article it would offend a whole bunch of dog owners and breeders.
Kind of like telling parents their kids aren't above average. True more often than not, but always offensive.


----------



## GoldenDude

SRW said:


> If I were to write an honest article it would offend a whole bunch of dog owners and breeders.
> Kind of like telling parents their kids aren't above average. True more often than not, but always offensive.


I wasn’t aware most parents think their kids are above average. Interesting. I guess I’m the outlier.


----------



## SRW

GoldenDude said:


> I wasn’t aware most parents think their kids are above average.


Didn't say that and not my point.
How many parents like to be told their kids aren't above average?


----------



## GoldenDude

SRW said:


> Didn't say that and not my point.
> How many parents like to be told their kids aren't above average?


I'd say most parents like an honest assessment. But that's based on my experience.


----------



## SRW

GoldenDude said:


> I'd say most parents like an honest assessment.


Maybe so, most dog owners don't. Just my experience.


----------



## Razn

Tagrenine said:


> I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.
> 
> The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.
> 
> View attachment 880577
> 
> 
> *They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*
> 
> This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.
> 
> View attachment 880578
> 
> View attachment 880579
> 
> 
> Looks familiar right?
> 
> View attachment 880580
> 
> 
> Here's another!
> 
> View attachment 880581
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> View attachment 880582
> 
> 
> Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.
> 
> Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:
> 
> View attachment 880583
> 
> 
> That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.
> 
> Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 880584
> 
> 
> *Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.
> 
> View attachment 880585
> 
> 
> Here is another example.
> 
> View attachment 880586
> 
> 
> This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".
> 
> This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.
> 
> I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.
> 
> If anybody else wants to add, feel free.
> 
> Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
> Family Golden Retriever Puppies
> Harmony Retriever Puppies
> Goldie Breeders
> Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
> Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
> Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)
> Great Golden Retriever Pets (added Aug 17, 2021)
> Grace House Golden Retriever Puppies (added Aug 17, 2021)
> Good Home Retrievers (added Sep 3, 2021)
> Golden and Labrador Retriever puppies for sale (added Sep 3, 2021)
> Harbs Golden Retrievers (added Sep 25, 2021)


I am looking for a golden retriever and I came across a cite called Arel Goldens. Can someone help me identify this site as a scam or legit? I’ve caught a few red flags that this post had listed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Razn said:


> I am looking for a golden retriever and I came across a cite called Arel Goldens. Can someone help me identify this site as a scam or legit? I’ve caught a few red flags that this post had listed.


You may want to start a thread in the Choosing a GR Breeder and puppy section to ask about this breeder. If you post the name of the sire/dam, members can verify the OFA clearances for you.


----------



## Tagrenine

Razn said:


> I am looking for a golden retriever and I came across a cite called Arel Goldens. Can someone help me identify this site as a scam or legit? I’ve caught a few red flags that this post had listed.


Yes, it is a scam website, I will add it to the list


----------



## Tagrenine

I made this thread one year ago yesterday and it has been seen 13k times, which is great. We have added quite a few scam websites to the list over the last year. As always, if you come across any as you explore social media or the internet, please comment them here so I can add them to the list.


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

Tagrenine said:


> I made this thread one year ago yesterday and it has been seen 13k times, which is great. We have added quite a few scam websites to the list over the last year. As always, if you come across any as you explore social media or the internet, please comment them here so I can add them to the list.


Please consider adding the AKC seller called "Country Hills Big Paws" in Sacramento to your list. I posted a thread about them here and you can see the responses it has attracted from other consumers as well as investigations that have been done by helpful users of this forum:








Please help? Country Hills Big Paws, a scam, puppymill...


Hello everyone. There is an AKC breeder called "Country Hills Big Paws" in California selling golden retriever puppies for $1700 with many top health claims checked on the AKC website. This seems possibly too good to be true. Could anyone please help me investigate the breeders and the parent...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





They (apparently) recently used to run under the name Grand Legacy Acres out of Missouri and the complaints can be found on the Better Business Bureau website here: Grand Legacy Acres | Better Business Bureau® Profile.

The names of the breeders are Tom Westwood and Jennifer Westwood. 

Among their (alleged yet compelling) issues are lack of health testing clearances despite advertising the opposite, the use of the same two parent dog photos for every litter, refusal to provide transparency about breeding location or conditions, and more if you consult that thread. They sell frequent litters of inexpensive golden retriever puppies with reports of health issues and other problems.


----------



## danita0427

Tagrenine said:


> I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.
> 
> The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.
> 
> View attachment 880577
> 
> 
> *They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*
> 
> This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.
> 
> View attachment 880578
> 
> View attachment 880579
> 
> 
> Looks familiar right?
> 
> View attachment 880580
> 
> 
> Here's another!
> 
> View attachment 880581
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> View attachment 880582
> 
> 
> Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.
> 
> Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:
> 
> View attachment 880583
> 
> 
> That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.
> 
> Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 880584
> 
> 
> *Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.
> 
> View attachment 880585
> 
> 
> Here is another example.
> 
> View attachment 880586
> 
> 
> This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".
> 
> This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.
> 
> I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.
> 
> If anybody else wants to add, feel free.
> 
> Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
> Family Golden Retriever Puppies
> Harmony Retriever Puppies
> Goldie Breeders
> Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
> Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
> Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)
> Great Golden Retriever Pets (added Aug 17, 2021)
> Grace House Golden Retriever Puppies (added Aug 17, 2021)
> Good Home Retrievers (added Sep 3, 2021)
> Golden and Labrador Retriever puppies for sale (added Sep 3, 2021)
> Harbs Golden Retrievers (added Sep 25, 2021)
> Arel Goldens (added Jan 2, 2022)
> Michael French Golden Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2022)


I wish I’d seen this sooner! I almost got scammed by Michael French Golden Retriever!


----------



## MomLovesFurryFamily

I would like to provide an update that it appears "Country Hills Big Paws," in Sacramento, formerly "Grand Legacy Acres," now appears to be called "Golden Ridges" in "Elk Grove, California." They have a new AKC Marketplace page with the same "19 Different Champion Dogs in their Pedigree!!" lingo and inexpensive litters ongoing. They sell golden retrievers and rhodesian ridgebacks.

Perhaps anyone researching buying a golden retriever can do their own investigation into Tom Westwood and Jennifer Westwood. I personally find it scary and concerning that they appear to just change names and numbers when they get outed. Mostly I worry about what conditions the dogs and puppies are in. I wonder do they ever provide a home address for their breeding operation because I think the proper authorities should be summoned to investigate and make sure they are adhering to laws designed to protect animals and consumers.

To anyone new reading, please spend a lot of time on this forum researching every breeder and recruiting the help of the many experts here. It is worth it to take much more time to make sure you are not going to get scammed or support any kind of puppymill or bad breeder. Good luck to anyone out there seeking to add a golden to your family, be careful.


----------



## Fritzenheimer

Prism Goldens said:


> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption, on FB... cannot copy the posts here, it is too filthy nasty obscene.. but it is a scammer.


I have been so disgusted by some of the scams I have seen on FB, attracting people with cute pictures of puppies lifted off the internet, and taking advantage of people. I've reported two of these sites dozens of times but FB does nothing. Yesterday, I wrote FB a letter asking them to do something about two of the sites. For the life of me I do not understand how FB can abet the crimes that are being perpetrated under its banner. I've taken to monitoring these sites and messaging people on my own to beware.

Here are two of them that are particularly egregious. One is a private group and the other a public group. I suspect they both may be operated by the same person.









Golden Retriever Puppies For Adoption | Facebook


Adorable Golden Retriever and Labrador puppies for Adoption Scammers please stay away ❌❌ Pm only the Group admin if interested in any puppy 🐶။




www.facebook.com













Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming


Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming၊ Denver, Colorado .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁၃၈ ဦး . Offers shipping and delivery to all states in US




www.facebook.com





I had a conversation with the person who claims to be a breeder running the latter site to try and get some more information I could share with FB. I've posted it below. It's hard to believe people could get sucked in by this, but I have seen several on FB who have been.

_Me_: Can you tell me how this works if I want a puppy?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ And where are you located?

_Me:_ Georgia. How does it work?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming: _Am located in Alabama so it will be much more easier for the puppy to be delivered to you at your doorstep. Are you interested in a male or female? And how soon do you need the puppy?

_Me:_ Where in Alabama are you located?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Tyler Alabama. Are you interested in a male puppy or female puppy? And how soon do you need the puppy?

_Me:_ Not in a hurry. There are a lot of scammers out there. How can I be sure you are legitimate?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ I do understand what you are trying to say but I believe in honesty and diligence, respect for you as a person and most importantly, respect as a human being. you haven’t done me or my family any harm so why would i want to fraud you of your money? i even don’t want any ill luck that will bring me down and my family or my next generation.It is certain that the world is a wicked place but there are still good people with a difference, I am not trying to rip you of your cash sir, I can give you my trust then I expect that too from you

_Me:_ How does it work? How much is a puppy? When and how do I pay you? What assurances do I have of the health of your puppies? Do you have references?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ All of our puppies come from the healthiest bloodlines. We give each puppy for $800 (females) and $750 (males) and an extra delivery fee of $150 We accept local pickups and visits, we use a delivery service for the safety of your puppy.

The cost of your puppy includes; 

1 Year health guarantee
Health certificate
Shots & Vaccines
Rabies Vaccine
Flea treatment
Vet check, stamp and signed by the vet
Puppy diet plan plus sample food
A few Chew toys
-An educational packet

Those are some of our available puppies one male one female, the first pup is the female and the second is the male, the two pictures below are other pictures of them. Nola and Mic 

_Me:_ Where do the puppies come from? Are you the breeder?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Yes sir

_Me:_ Are the parents AKC registered?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming: _Yes sir including all our young puppies

_Me: _Can you provide me with the parents AKC registration numbers?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Okay sir hold on

_Me: _Thank you.

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Omg am so sorry my wife went out of town with documents

_Me: _Can you get it to me when she returns?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Okay for sure no problem with that though

_Me: _Would you message me back? When will the puppies be ready to go home? When were they born?

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming: _They where born Sunday December, 29th, 2021

_Me: _ when can I get the AKC numbers of the parents? Let me know when you have the AKC numbers. Then I will be ready.

_Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ I just texted my wife and she says you can't be asking for an AKC registration number when we don’t even know if you’re legit for real cause we don’t know if you wana use it for something else

_Me:_ All I want to do is look up the parents registration and determine is you are on the up and up. I can’t imagine what you think I would do with the number. You know my name. I don’t even know yours.


----------



## Storch

You might want to consider adding Elite Euro Goldens dot com. There's a whole thread about them here. Beware, because the County shut down her puppy mill last fall but the website was back up for awhile. She's put the house up for sale, is moving, and will probably try to start up again. I found out on the county website that she filed bankruptcy in (I think) 2020, yet she added lots of dog pens and electrical work around that time. The site was full of misspellings and bad grammar, and referenced a nonexistent LLC. No matter what she's selling, you'd do well to stay away.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Fritzenheimer said:


> I have been so disgusted by some of the scams I have seen on FB, attracting people with cute pictures of puppies lifted off the internet, and taking advantage of people. I've reported two of these sites dozens of times but FB does nothing. Yesterday, I wrote FB a letter asking them to do something about two of the sites. For the life of me I do not understand how FB can abet the crimes that are being perpetrated under its banner. I've taken to monitoring these sites and messaging people on my own to beware.
> 
> Here are two of them that are particularly egregious. One is a private group and the other a public group. I suspect they both may be operated by the same person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Retriever Puppies For Adoption | Facebook
> 
> 
> Adorable Golden Retriever and Labrador puppies for Adoption Scammers please stay away ❌❌ Pm only the Group admin if interested in any puppy 🐶။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming
> 
> 
> Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming၊ Denver, Colorado .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁၃၈ ဦး . Offers shipping and delivery to all states in US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a conversation with the person who claims to be a breeder running the latter site to try and get some more information I could share with FB. I've posted it below. It's hard to believe people could get sucked in by this, but I have seen several on FB who have been.
> 
> _Me_: Can you tell me how this works if I want a puppy?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ And where are you located?
> 
> _Me:_ Georgia. How does it work?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming: _Am located in Alabama so it will be much more easier for the puppy to be delivered to you at your doorstep. Are you interested in a male or female? And how soon do you need the puppy?
> 
> _Me:_ Where in Alabama are you located?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Tyler Alabama. Are you interested in a male puppy or female puppy? And how soon do you need the puppy?
> 
> _Me:_ Not in a hurry. There are a lot of scammers out there. How can I be sure you are legitimate?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ I do understand what you are trying to say but I believe in honesty and diligence, respect for you as a person and most importantly, respect as a human being. you haven’t done me or my family any harm so why would i want to fraud you of your money? i even don’t want any ill luck that will bring me down and my family or my next generation.It is certain that the world is a wicked place but there are still good people with a difference, I am not trying to rip you of your cash sir, I can give you my trust then I expect that too from you
> 
> _Me:_ How does it work? How much is a puppy? When and how do I pay you? What assurances do I have of the health of your puppies? Do you have references?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ All of our puppies come from the healthiest bloodlines. We give each puppy for $800 (females) and $750 (males) and an extra delivery fee of $150 We accept local pickups and visits, we use a delivery service for the safety of your puppy.
> 
> The cost of your puppy includes;
> 
> 1 Year health guarantee
> Health certificate
> Shots & Vaccines
> Rabies Vaccine
> Flea treatment
> Vet check, stamp and signed by the vet
> Puppy diet plan plus sample food
> A few Chew toys
> -An educational packet
> 
> Those are some of our available puppies one male one female, the first pup is the female and the second is the male, the two pictures below are other pictures of them. Nola and Mic
> 
> _Me:_ Where do the puppies come from? Are you the breeder?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Yes sir
> 
> _Me:_ Are the parents AKC registered?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming: _Yes sir including all our young puppies
> 
> _Me: _Can you provide me with the parents AKC registration numbers?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Okay sir hold on
> 
> _Me: _Thank you.
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Omg am so sorry my wife went out of town with documents
> 
> _Me: _Can you get it to me when she returns?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ Okay for sure no problem with that though
> 
> _Me: _Would you message me back? When will the puppies be ready to go home? When were they born?
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming: _They where born Sunday December, 29th, 2021
> 
> _Me: _ when can I get the AKC numbers of the parents? Let me know when you have the AKC numbers. Then I will be ready.
> 
> _Golden Retriever Puppies Ready For ReHoming:_ I just texted my wife and she says you can't be asking for an AKC registration number when we don’t even know if you’re legit for real cause we don’t know if you wana use it for something else
> 
> _Me:_ All I want to do is look up the parents registration and determine is you are on the up and up. I can’t imagine what you think I would do with the number. You know my name. I don’t even know yours.


The one called 'elegant golden retriever puppies ready for rehoming'- those are supposedly had for $200- I'm sorry, I kinda think if one is dumb enough to imagine there is ANY puppy out there for $200 one is perhaps in need of mental health care.. that said, you are right, FB shuts down truly educational pages, yet allows these pages that go directly against the rules of no pets for sale.


----------



## GoldenDude

MomLovesFurryFamily said:


> I would like to provide an update that it appears "Country Hills Big Paws," in Sacramento, formerly "Grand Legacy Acres," now appears to be called "Golden Ridges" in "Elk Grove, California." They have a new AKC Marketplace page with the same "19 Different Champion Dogs in their Pedigree!!" lingo and inexpensive litters ongoing. They sell golden retrievers and rhodesian ridgebacks.
> 
> Perhaps anyone researching buying a golden retriever can do their own investigation into Tom Westwood and Jennifer Westwood. I personally find it scary and concerning that they appear to just change names and numbers when they get outed. Mostly I worry about what conditions the dogs and puppies are in. I wonder do they ever provide a home address for their breeding operation because I think the proper authorities should be summoned to investigate and make sure they are adhering to laws designed to protect animals and consumers.
> 
> To anyone new reading, please spend a lot of time on this forum researching every breeder and recruiting the help of the many experts here. It is worth it to take much more time to make sure you are not going to get scammed or support any kind of puppymill or bad breeder. Good luck to anyone out there seeking to add a golden to your family, be careful.


I have very little respect for the AKC as an organization because of its AKC Marketplace page.


----------



## mckenzieb

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out, if this place is a scam. My husband and I are looking into getting a golden retriever and we’ve been emailing back and fourth with someone, and something just doesn’t seem right. Any help? Pryor Golden Retriever Pups


----------



## pawsnpaca

mckenzieb said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out, if this place is a scam. My husband and I are looking into getting a golden retriever and we’ve been emailing back and fourth with someone, and something just doesn’t seem right. Any help?


Yes, at $600 per pup this is almost certainly a scam site (as in they'll take your money and run). The multiple typos and just the fact that they even HAVE available puppies also points to a scam. Best case scenario these dogs are puppy mill dogs who will cost you way more in vet bills than you would spend if you just bought a healthy pup from a reputable breeder to begin with. FWIW, going price in the US right now for a responsibly bred Golden puppy is mostly in the $2500-$3500 range. Anyone charging much less than that is likely either a poor breeder who is not following the GRCA Code of Ethics, or a complete scam (sadly the reverse can also be true - price, even a higher price, is not a guarantee of quality). I encourage you to spend some time here on the forum learning about what a reputable breeder is and does...


----------



## mckenzieb

Thank you so much! Do you know any good sites that are for sure a good idea? We’re just looking to add to our furr family.


----------



## pawsnpaca

mckenzieb said:


> Thank you so much! Do you know any good sites that are for sure a good idea? We’re just looking to add to our furr family.


There is no one site that I could recommend as a place to find a Golden puppy from a reputable breeder. Even places like the AKC Marketplace and Gooddog have more poor/unethical breeders than good ones. Read through the Code of Ethics to understand what a reputable breeder of Golden Retrievers should be doing, then check out the two links I've provided below. And again... Do a bunch of reading here on the Forum - use the search box to look for particular topics. For example, if you type in "breeder" and your state, it should bring up some existing threads where we may have already recommended (or warned against) breeders in your area.

Home - The Canine Chasm (see especially the posts on how to recognize ethical breeders)


----------



## Prism Goldens

I kept coming back to that thermodynamically sealed crate----
so I googled it, having never heard of such a critter. Internet Pet Scams – Don’t be a victim! | Pet Travel Blog - Resource for Traveling Pets Apparently that one line is a sure scam giveaway.

Another thing- if you are ever concerned re scam- just go to whois and see how long the site has been up= this one, less than 2 weeks: 

Creation Date: 2022-02-28T06:43:49Z
Registry Expiry Date: 2023-02-28T06:43:49Z


----------



## GoldenServiceDoggy

Smart Goldens or Smart Goldens Home (both shown on their website)

I got very very lucky, because the whole setup seemed fishy enough to get me to investigate and stumble into this thread in enough time not to lose my money. Whole fake breeder site looks copy/pasted from one of the exact scam sites earlier in the thread. Wow. Thanks!!!


----------



## CherryCoke

pawsnpaca said:


> There is no one site that I could recommend as a place to find a Golden puppy from a reputable breeder. Even places like the AKC Marketplace and Gooddog have more poor/unethical breeders than good ones. Read through the Code of Ethics to understand what a reputable breeder of Golden Retrievers should be doing, then check out the two links I've provided below. And again... Do a bunch of reading here on the Forum - use the search box to look for particular topics. For example, if you type in "breeder" and your state, it should bring up some existing threads where we may have already recommended (or warned against) breeders in your area.
> 
> Home - The Canine Chasm (see especially the posts on how to recognize ethical breeders)



Hi Folks,

I am brand-spanking new to this forum. 

All I wanted to do was get a healthy Golden Retriever pup. A friend warned me to be careful of a particular scam. She was right. My first two contacts were scams. The third has been taken to task on this forum for being unethical. At this juncture, I have zero trust. 

I am now at a loss as to how to proceed. This form is good at calling out problematic breeders/sellers/scam artists. Are there any suggestions for a healthy Golden Retriever pup in the San Francisco Bay Area?

Chris


----------



## Oceanside

CherryCoke said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am brand-spanking new to this forum.
> 
> All I wanted to do was get a healthy Golden Retriever pup. A friend warned me to be careful of a particular scam. She was right. My first two contacts were scams. The third has been taken to task on this forum for being unethical. At this juncture, I have zero trust.
> 
> I am now at a loss as to how to proceed. This form is good at calling out problematic breeders/sellers/scam artists. Are there any suggestions for a healthy Golden Retriever pup in the San Francisco Bay Area?
> 
> Chris


Welcome. Below is a link to another thread which has a list of reputable breeders in Southern California. You will want a breeder who is following the GRCA Code of Ethics, which requires the following clearances: OFA hip, OFA elbow, heart by a cardiologist, and annual eyes by an ophthalmologist, plus a genetic panel for common mutations.

Note that there has been very high demand for golden puppies in recent years, so most reputable breeders are on a 1-2+ year waiting list. If you find a breeder without a waiting list, be very suspicious. Also avoid breeders who have silly kennel names like Sally’s Lovely Farmhouse Goldens, breeders whose websites focus on selling puppies, and breeders who do not proudly display or give out the AKC registered names of their dogs. 

This list should be a good start:








Southern California Breeders List


Here, I'm starting a list of breeders in SoCal, from the Mexican border to the Central Valley and Central Coast. I'll add to it as I go. Most will be what I believe to be good and reputable breeders, but there may be a few cautionary tales listed here, too. Feel free to add to my list. A "*"...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## CherryCoke

Hello Oceanside,

Thank you!! That's definitely a step in the right direction.

Does anyone have any suggestions in Northern California ... ???

Thanks


----------



## pawsnpaca

Post #10 in this thread has a list of breeders in No. CA you can investigate. You can also search on “Northern California breeders” and other threads may come up.


----------



## CherryCoke

pawsnpaca said:


> Post #10 in this thread has a list of breeders in No. CA you can investigate. You can also search on “Northern California breeders” and other threads may come up.


Thanks, Lisa. I have reached out to:

A Promised Kennel (A PROMISE KENNELS)
Osprey Goldens (Osprey Goldens)

We'll see ...


----------



## GOAussies

Tagrenine said:


> I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.
> 
> The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.
> 
> View attachment 880577
> 
> 
> *They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*
> 
> This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.
> 
> View attachment 880578
> 
> View attachment 880579
> 
> 
> Looks familiar right?
> 
> View attachment 880580
> 
> 
> Here's another!
> 
> View attachment 880581
> 
> 
> And another!
> 
> View attachment 880582
> 
> 
> Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.
> 
> Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:
> 
> View attachment 880583
> 
> 
> That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.
> 
> Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.
> 
> View attachment 880584
> 
> 
> *Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.
> 
> View attachment 880585
> 
> 
> Here is another example.
> 
> View attachment 880586
> 
> 
> This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".
> 
> This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.
> 
> I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.
> 
> If anybody else wants to add, feel free.
> 
> Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
> Family Golden Retriever Puppies
> Harmony Retriever Puppies
> Goldie Breeders
> Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
> Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
> Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
> Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)
> Great Golden Retriever Pets (added Aug 17, 2021)
> Grace House Golden Retriever Puppies (added Aug 17, 2021)
> Good Home Retrievers (added Sep 3, 2021)
> Golden and Labrador Retriever puppies for sale (added Sep 3, 2021)
> Harbs Golden Retrievers (added Sep 25, 2021)
> Arel Goldens (added Jan 2, 2022)
> Michael French Golden Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2022)
> Pryor Golden Retriever Puppies (added Mar 18, 2022)


Wow! Thanks so much for all your effort!


----------



## Tara22

hi.
Anyone knows about this breeder from Austin Texas: My Golden Retriever Pups? Would like to know if it’s reliable???

thank you 


QUOTE="Tagrenine, post: 7840942, member: 204912"]
I want to put together a thread or post to help people coming to this forum recognize what a scam looks like. I want to first say that what I'll be referring to as scams are websites set up to look like they are breeders, but everything about it is fake and it is a system designed to take your money.

The websites have gotten somewhat clever with their names, but every single one follows the same basic format.

View attachment 880577


*They always sound good until you really start paying attention.*

This description sounds good at a cursory glance. But it is a bit odd and seems to be missing a lot of crucial elements. Who are these people? Their goals and descriptions are extremely vague.

View attachment 880578

View attachment 880579


Looks familiar right?

View attachment 880580


Here's another!

View attachment 880581


And another!

View attachment 880582


Here is a final of another type for good measure. If you start to notice how good sound on the surface but realize that this "About" is missing a lot of vital information. Who are they? In my above example, if you google any part of the about, you will find the original breeder that that came from.

Further, if you click on their "Shipping Page", it is almost always bizarre because there are few breeders they can steal that from. Here is an example:

View attachment 880583


That format is very odd and different from the "About" in both formatting and tone.

Now, perhaps the most telling part of a scam *in every case *is how they present their sale puppies. No matter how elaborate the website looks or how convincing (I have seen some scam sites add names/GRCA logo/etc) this will always be the dead giveaway.

View attachment 880584


*Not a single one of these puppies look the same. The backgrounds aren't the same and the prices are LOW. *These are designed to look like a good deal, since the going price for pretty much any Golden is twice that or more.

View attachment 880585


Here is another example.

View attachment 880586


This one is even funnier because "Adult Weight: 3.5 to 5 lbs".

This brings me to another point: *Nearly all of these websites have a "Buy Now" or "Contact Us" option right under the puppy. *They like to advertise that puppies are on sale, that they are only "X" price for this week, etc.

I've been meaning to make a post like this because I see people getting scammed weekly. This post doesn't just apply to Goldens, it applies to any breed you want to buy. They prey on people who don't want to pay the market price for puppies. The truth is: *all of these images are stolen and your puppy does not exist*. You will never get whatever money they con you into putting into this fake dog back. I'm going to add the breeders I used for this post and I will add more to the list as I come across them.

If anybody else wants to add, feel free.

Danny's Golden Retriever Puppies
Family Golden Retriever Puppies
Harmony Retriever Puppies
Goldie Breeders
Vintage Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2021)
Star Belly Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
Amanda Golden Retrievers (added Feb 26, 2021)
Adorable Dogs and Puppies for Adoption on Facebook (added Mar 8, 2021)
Socialized Golden Retriever Puppies (FB Page: Golden Retriever puppies For Sale in North Carolina) (added Mar 15, 2021)
Great Golden Retriever Pets (added Aug 17, 2021)
Grace House Golden Retriever Puppies (added Aug 17, 2021)
Good Home Retrievers (added Sep 3, 2021)
Golden and Labrador Retriever puppies for sale (added Sep 3, 2021)
Harbs Golden Retrievers (added Sep 25, 2021)
Arel Goldens (added Jan 2, 2022)
Michael French Golden Retrievers (added Feb 14, 2022)
Pryor Golden Retriever Puppies (added Mar 18, 2022)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## pawsnpaca

Tara22 said:


> Anyone knows about this breeder from Austin Texas: My Golden Retriever Pups? Would like to know if it’s reliable???


Based on price alone this is almost certainly a scam. Both well-bred and poorly bred puppies are going for at _least_ $2000 now ($2500+ is more common). Anything less than $1500 is almost certainly a “take your money and run” situation…


----------



## Tara22

Thank you Lisa.
we asked for a video call and asked my golden retriever pups people to show us the dog, they replied saying it is reserved. But later when my friend posted the message enquiring about the puppy, they said available. That itself is suspicious. Even we thought how come for $450 dollars.
So anyone who is looking, be careful with this site:
My Golden Retriever Pups


----------



## cmhall001

This is a really well thought out and put together post! LOVE THIS!!


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08

I am looking for another golden puppies someone had some for sale. I asked the price and the lady didnt tell me that at first. She started talking about PRA and how all her dogs are clear and the puppies are registered and dont have it. Then she said the puppes were $100 and that we could VENMO or PayPal her the money. And then asked for the money before we got to see the pups. Then she sent pictures of the puppies and they were not even close to looking like littermates. And one was about 2x bigger than the others. I knew it was a scam when she kept asking for the money,and the puppies being that cheap.


----------

